# Animated Gifs



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

hey, ive been a fan of naruto for a while now, and over time ive ending up finding just about every sprite from naruto (and many other games and shows) and lately ive been making animations. i hope to make more and possibly even an animated comic sort of thing. well if you need any sprite sheets, or want to request an animation talk to me, or talk to me if you just feel like it haha,


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 27, 2007)

wow.that's so cool
anyway i have a problem with this one
can you tell me how to make the sprites before gone??

btw,here's mine

just made it


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

what, program do you use when making these? cause you animation is good, but it needs some work cause this areas where it doesnt match up all to right, but i dont like to criticize people. i only use naruto 2 game sprites cause they look much better, but i have to use naruto 1 zabuza and haku cause there not in #2 , but you rocklee animation is perfect you just didnt remove the unused layers when you made it haha.


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 27, 2007)

I use GIMP


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

um.... i have no idea what that is haha im sorry im just not the best with computers, i just use photo shop.


----------



## Empress (Aug 27, 2007)

wow those are awesome

repped ^^

edit: i cant >_<


----------



## spaZ (Aug 27, 2007)

wow those look pretty good


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

i started making a couple and found some of my old ones which, in my own opinion arnt as good.
i also made my first big summon one which is the the orichimaru one, i hope to make a gamabunta one and hopefully it will be much better. practice makes perfect!

OLD




NEW


----------



## ghostalexc (Aug 27, 2007)

nice they all look great i love the naruto one its kool.. wow i didnt see the others, nice work. can i use the neji ones, i would like to edit them for my fc, of corse the credit will be yours.


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

why thankyou for the complements, you can use any of my animations, it would make me proud.

Tell you friends!


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

i noticed your fan clubs,  i still got a kisame, itachi, sound five (curse marker and normal, except sakon is only normal) and kabuto animations still to be made


----------



## whamslam3 (Aug 28, 2007)

nice work  i dont think i have seen peeps use those pictures in the bg of ur sprite animations be4 it makes it look prity cool


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 30, 2007)

New Additions


----------



## whamslam3 (Aug 30, 2007)

nice i like the rock lee ones those are cool and the naruto 1 was funny when he summoned the tad pole


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 31, 2007)

Wtf? What games are those Naruto sprites from?


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 31, 2007)

there from naruto ninja council 2 and 3, some background images are from other games though.


----------



## Calm (Aug 31, 2007)

Dude, can you make a tutorial on how do do sprite sig's!! Its so awesome


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 31, 2007)

haha, well im not sure im not the greatest with computers. um well lets see, i guess i could try but theres not much to it. you just find the sprites you want, then start them in photo shop, its a good idea to select all and duplicate your sprites so that you can use the clear option in paint bucket making sure the options beside it are off, using this on the background you usually get (usually green) will take that color out of the sprites leaving you with only the sprites no bad background. then just start a new document, and start placing the sprites you want in order with layers. try to match up the sprites as best you can, usually the feet are almost always in the same position so they are a good reference point. if not you can turn the opacity to 50% on the layer so you can see where to place it. (turn the opacity back after its placed of course) and to put back ground images and what not into the mix, its just a matter of layers and opacity. for the blur effect its just the same picture moved ever so slightly over with opacity at 50% and the previous layer still showing underneath. thats about the basics. if you give me a little more info on what exactly you would like the tutorial to be about (any specif things about making animations) then tell me and ill try to make a more though o tutorial, with pictures included haha, but till then i do take request,


----------



## pineapple (Sep 1, 2007)

wow those are so cool
how do you make them? (i mean what program do you use for the animation?)
may i use some of them for my sig?

wait, you take requests?
could you do a hinata one?


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 1, 2007)

i use photoshop CS3, you sure can use them, but give me credit haha im trying to get myself know out there. well i have a hinata one that i have to make, its just she doesnt exactly have the coolest sprites, it will be done and look good but it might not be as flashy as some of the others, which reminds me ive gotten a bit carried away with the flashy-ness to haha. dont get me wrong hinatas one of my favorites.


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 1, 2007)

oh yes by the way, im not sure i can really teach any of you guys i can try, i sorta just picked this up one day on my own, but the best thing to do is practice i guess. post what ever sprites you have and ill give my opinion and some advice to help you improve. by the way if you see anything that doesnt look quite right, or just doesnt look that good with any of mine tell me cause i think some of them didnt really turn out as id hoped.


----------



## pineapple (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks so much!
yeah i'm trying to get myself known too.
i make sigs and avatars if you want one.
CS3? wow i only have p-shop 5 
flashy-ness is cool XD


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Your gif creation are very nice. I'd love to see more soon


----------



## \zol (Sep 3, 2007)

I use GIMP as well. But I got to tell you, your creativity with the sprites and background is just inspirational. Good JOB!


----------



## Franklin Stein (Sep 3, 2007)

not bad but u should do longer ones like fights and stuff


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 3, 2007)

well ill do fights eventually, im hoping to start a fight between sasuke and naruto on an animated valley of the end background, which should end up really cool. but at the moment im making something kinda big and timely, im making a sig that have every character i could find, all doing different things in one big group animated picture kind of thing, it would be easy but my computer is super slow and has heart attacks just opening documents.


----------



## narutofan1001 (Sep 4, 2007)

can someone post animated sprites for resangan and naruto uzimaki barrage, maybe even the four tailed form of naruto. here is the link for the sprite sheet:


----------



## DemonRyan (Sep 6, 2007)

what program did  you used for these gifs?


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you make and Itachi and a Kisame one? In sig form


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 6, 2007)

I repped you


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 6, 2007)

alright, well school has started so it might be hard for me to find time but i guess i can try, as for the program ive said many times i use photoshop cs3, as for the kisame and itachi, yes i can make you one, but what do you want them to be doing? (list a couple options cause some  i might not be able to do) and by sig form you mean sig size, cause if you give me a sig i could just put the animated sprites in.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 6, 2007)

Zaffino said:


> hey, ive been a fan of naruto for a while now, and over time ive ending up finding just about every sprite from naruto (and many other games and shows) and lately ive been making animations. i hope to make more and possibly even an animated comic sort of thing. well if you need any sprite sheets, or want to request an animation talk to me, or talk to me if you just feel like it haha,



me me me! i want to request a yondaime gif please!


----------



## narutofan1001 (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are some more sprite sheets of Itachi, Future sasuke, Future Sakura, and Gaara.


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 7, 2007)

alright hopefully for this weekend ill be able to finish, a hinata which was way over due, kisame, itachi, and shippendu naruto doing some attacks, and a naruto barrage i guess, as for yondaime, a appologize but i dont know who that is, if you tell me what show or game they are from i can start making one (also tell me what you might want them to be doing and tell me if you want it avatar size, or sig size or any size doesnt matter.) um thankyou for the sprites but i already have all those haha.


----------



## narutofan1001 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yondaime is the forth hokage and naruto's father.


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 7, 2007)

oh, well i dont have any sprites of him, but i did finish some things, im actually going to redo my old ones some time in the sig style i did the itachi and kisama ones cause they just look really good.


----------



## Kakuzu of Hades (Sep 8, 2007)

hey can you link kisame itachi sheet


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 8, 2007)

just go to  and there are naruto sprites under GBA and DS


----------



## narutofan1001 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yo, Zaffino that barrage is regular naruto, not shippundo, could you make the shippundo stuff for naruto (naruto barrage, resangan, and resangan barrage thing for "8 koma special 2" or something), sasuke (light sword barrage, chidori, and that lightning burst thing, and sakura (4koma special 1 and 2, and 6 koma special 1). I know it's a lot, but I'm making a game and i need these special attacks. 
PS: if you want, here's the game making sofware


----------



## lollipop (Sep 8, 2007)

Their amazing


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 8, 2007)

Make me the Sasuke with the Chidori swrod one and get a good +rep. =]


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the soft ware i was looking for something like that. ill try to get you them as soon as possible, i also have a better quality naruto shippendu sprite sheet, but im not sure if it will work well with the jump stars sheet, so ill post both eventually, until then i got some new sprite sig additions.


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 8, 2007)

And The rest of todays


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 8, 2007)

i dont really care about rep, just give me credit if you use any of my stuff.


----------



## narutofan1001 (Sep 9, 2007)

WHAT THE HECK AM I, INVISIBLE???????????????????????????????????????????

WHAT PART OF SHIPPUNDO NARUTO SPRITES DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND ZAFFINO??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i know i hear you i just got lots of request from other threads and school and crap.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey can you make the another curse marked sasuke but make it the size of one of my sig pics? Also can you do some bleach and Dbz ones?


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 10, 2007)

Also can you but the Curse Marked Sasuke Sprite in this pic?


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 10, 2007)

sure youll have to be patient though, i will for sure have naruto shippenu doing rasengan, odama rasengan and even a toad summon, the sasuke shippendu ones and the curse mark shrink down and addition to the sig done after the weekend. but one question what do you want curse mark sasuke doing in the sig picture? just want the chidori? up to you what you want, but as for now i got stuff to do cant be making any till the weekend. by the way what are you guys using these for, cause if your using it for a game wouldnt you just need the sprite sheets?


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 10, 2007)

Zaffino said:


> i dont really care about rep, just give me credit if you use any of my stuff.



Good man, good man.


----------



## narutofan1001 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, all I really need is the sprite sheet, but for the special attacks...
well, I can't make them transluscent, or the moving background, ect. 

and if the shippundu naruto is as good as I think I'll post my game demo somewhere and also post the link on this thread. tell me what you think when the demo's done,KK?


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 10, 2007)

hallo zaffino, since you cant find any yondaime sprites, could you make me an ANBU gif? and please put my name on the gif, put "dummy plug" in lower case so i can make it a sig


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 11, 2007)

got no ANBU either haha im very sorry, as for the shippendu sprite sheets go to  in the ds section they have some shippende people from different games.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 11, 2007)

THnx I will wait


----------



## Franklin Stein (Sep 11, 2007)

i can help out if u want with shippuden sprites?


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Zaffino (Sep 11, 2007)

haha well i got plenty of sprites that site you gave me uchiha works nice. i really wish i had more time to do these, theres just so much stuff i want to make, but yeah uchiha i would very much like you to post what ever animations you want on the thread. cause with school and stuff ill only be able to post on week ends and maybe like one or two on week days if possible. but you know, life to live even if its kinda boring...


----------



## Elle (Sep 11, 2007)

These are all really good.  Very nice of Temari - full fan.  It's fun to look at them all.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2007)

Hou, the Rasengan one looks really awesome. Nicely done!


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 14, 2007)

so its impossible for me to get a yondaime or an ANBU gif?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 14, 2007)

thoes gif,s are amazing.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 14, 2007)

I know you have lots of requests so ill wait, but can you do one of Shippeden Lee fighting Shippuden Neji in sig form like the newer one's youve been doing?


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 14, 2007)

When is my sig gonna be done I was the first person to ask.....


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 15, 2007)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 15, 2007)

ok ive finished these a while ago but couldnt upload them,


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 15, 2007)

Thnx man nice work on every one


----------



## Kamina (Sep 15, 2007)

They're very awesone indeed.


----------



## pineapple (Sep 16, 2007)

hey do you make bleach sig sprites too?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Sep 16, 2007)

i got some bleach sprites if ur intrested i only got renji and ichigo thou


----------



## pineapple (Sep 16, 2007)

Uchiha In The Rain said:


> i got some bleach sprites if ur intrested i only got renji and ichigo thou



really?
could i see them?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Sep 16, 2007)

u need to look through all my post on animations i think i pu them there not sure  i just cant be arsed to look through my computer right now lol


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 21, 2007)

i wish there was an ANBU avy


----------



## fousu (Sep 23, 2007)

Where did you get deidara sprites?


----------



## SoundDragon (Nov 7, 2007)

can you please make a orochimaru  gif, the zise should be for a signature!
Than kou very much! Your gifs are great, you are a genius! Like Neji!  jeje
Thanks !  (even if you dont do the gif)


----------



## Moreru (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow Zaffino,When I saw you GIFS I immediately signed up,They look real good and I wanted to know if you had a Kidoumaru or Hidan GIF?


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 26, 2007)

those are really kool man..  at the gai one


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 26, 2007)

Pretty        cool


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice work these are great keep up the good work.


----------



## Kakakashi (Nov 26, 2007)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 26, 2007)

i can do much better than these lol i have to start making moar


----------



## Denji (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow! You've got a lot of great stuff here!


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome jobs!!  I am lovin all of them!!


----------



## .60 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Pokute*

Make some gifs of naruto when his in nine tail fox power.


----------



## HeroicFool (Dec 2, 2007)

Excellent stuff, great thread.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow - they look really cool  I have to say the rasengan gif is my favorite...


----------



## ninjaknight99 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zaffino, i love ur work, u should make more of kiba and akamaru..... theyr the best


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 30, 2007)

man those are so cool love the naruto nd rock lee one


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Dec 30, 2007)

wow!all of it look really cool


----------



## Creator (Dec 30, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 31, 2007)

canu make one with kakashi useing his ninja dogs


----------



## Warrior-Kun (Jan 4, 2008)

kuro said:


> wow.that's so cool
> anyway i have a problem with this one
> can you tell me how to make the sprites before gone??
> 
> ...


ok i know what you did wrong, i've had the same problem. When you look at Layers, You see the layers or frames of each picture. Each Layer has a name and near the end of the name you probably have the words: (combine). Change all of those (combine)s into : (replace) and you should get it


----------



## phoinex (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey bro thanx for website i finally know where to get some sprites.... YOU ROK!!!


----------



## spongeaud (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow there amazing great job!


----------



## DMac4226 (Jun 9, 2008)

This issome really impressive work man. Though you gotta hook up the real genious with a sig sprite... Shikamaru Nara


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 10, 2008)

ur not bad but im better


----------



## Chillax (Jun 10, 2008)

i love them all, namely naruko


----------



## -18 (Jun 11, 2008)

great!


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 11, 2008)

I really like how you did the transitions so fluidly for the sprites and added background pictures to it.  Great work especially for the Sasuke, Naruto and Kakashi ones.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 16, 2008)

Freaking awesome


----------



## Binky (Jun 16, 2008)

sukoi sukoi (: (:


----------



## Zaffino (Jun 25, 2008)

im sorry i would have loved to make many more and fulfill everyones requests but do due school, work, the break down of my computer with all my stuff on it and other things i am no longer making gifs, im deeply sorry to anyone ive kept waiting.


----------



## Tefax (Jun 25, 2008)

great animations


----------



## Kagero (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there thread for the ACTUAL show's gifs? I couldn't find it....


----------

